# South Shields



## ericirwin

Anyone at SS Marine and Technical College about 1970? I'm sure we didn't call it that! I was there as part of some sort of 'sandwich' course but all I remember is the sandwiches at the Ship and Royal in the town centre - Mile End Road? I remember it was just called the Sh*t and Shovel. Just up behind it was the Black Cat Disco I think, I'm sure I have a membership card for that somewhere! I would welcome reminders of the other dives we frequented, there were many. I ended up drinking in a working mens club in the Whiteleas estate with a lass who deserved better.


----------



## WilliamH

As remember the Ship and Royal was known as "The Grill", but that was in 1960 's. You must remember the Westoe, it was almost an annex to the Marine School.


----------



## Ferrersboy

I seem to remember it was the Chelsea Cat. And Ruperts on Ocean Road. We used The County a good deal till the brewery went on strike and then had to use Martec. My son doesn't believe you could get a bottle of brown for 19p.


----------



## Uricanejack

frequented The Chealse Cat, Ruperts, The Shore line. The Westoe was pretty quiet but only a short walk. cant remember all the pub names but I was regularly in most of them the price of a pint had gone up to 48p when I was there. 54 or 55 when I finished.


----------



## Varley

I spent most of 1975 there staying (and mostly drinking well kept bitter at) the Merch. Star of India every Tuesday night while the dhoby was going round next door. Occasional home meals and trips with the family of a shipmate from earlier times. Occasional lock ins at the Whestoe, bowling instead of the 'compulsory' general studies (lecturer was very welcome to join us) - all at Macaroni's expense. I enjoyed every minute.

I will always be grateful to grumpy Mr. Innis for his too few (although it didn't feel like it at the time) which gave me 90% of the knowledge used to plough my technical furrow through MN life the remaining 10% being the outcome of reliability statistics (their first principles being a little too much for hard of thinking me despite excellently put by Terry Dodds). We learned much other that was interesting and fully relevant to how kit worked but not much that could be gainfully practised usefully at sea. Mimco reckonned that they needed to keep us 3 years to recoup the outlay they had made so I thing and hope they broke even before they ran out of proper work and I 'jumped ship'.


----------



## Harry Nicholson

ericirwin said:


> Anyone at SS Marine and Technical College about 1970? I'm sure we didn't call it that! I was there as part of some sort of 'sandwich' course but all I remember is the sandwiches at the Ship and Royal in the town centre - Mile End Road? I remember it was just called the Sh*t and Shovel. Just up behind it was the Black Cat Disco I think, I'm sure I have a membership card for that somewhere! I would welcome reminders of the other dives we frequented, there were many. I ended up drinking in a working mens club in the Whiteleas estate with a lass who deserved better.


I qualified there in 1956 - I've just put a pic of it as it is now - on the members gallery:


----------



## chuckgregg

I was a graduate of SS Marine School periods in the 60's part A and B for 2nds and the same for Chiefs and of course a diesel endorsement much later . A got my part B chiefs off the old examiner Mr Grant I don't think it would be much before he retired you had to be sure of your UppinDowner question if you got him Time served at the Wallsend Slipway quite a few appies joined Standard Vac*** Oil because there was less B S than British companiesWould do it all again if it was possible loved every minute of it.


----------



## TIM HUDSON

I came to S.Shields in 1960, to attend the marine school, am still there although training is now complete. ! Am afraid to report the town isnt what it was, I think mainly because ships and seafarers are few and far between. Still a few lively watering holes remain or so my son tells me. No Latino,La strada, Chelsea Cat or Shore Line. The County remains a students favourite of course. The Mission to Seamen is still going. Ordinary Beer is considerably more than one shilling a pint I paid in the Lookout Pub on the Lawe Top near my 'digs' ! Still like the place though. !


----------



## Michael Taylor

Took all my "tickets" at South Shields (60's) and thought I knew the town well. Returned last year visiting old haunts and could not find a thing!


----------



## chuckgregg

*S Shields M s*

For all the time I spent at the S/S Marine I only used got go for a pint at the Westoe as I lived over the water in Seaton Sluice and this took bus to the ferry bus home . It was about 20.00 by the time I got home after private study in one the class rooms after lectures had finished, these were really good especially for E.K's as invariabley someone had an answer near answer to the questions . I remember I loaned all my notes for my diesel endorsement to a guy called Colin Reah who returned them at a later date. I nice woman I remember was the lady who did the tea's and coffee's, she was a real charmer not sure but I think she was called Mrs Clark ? she had remarkable memory and always had a smile and a greeting when you returned for further studies.


----------



## PAULD

How about the Tavern night club, and the aquarius bar down stairs , there was a different pub on top it was near the traffic lights in the town center, also the stag pub near the old midland bank, also the harbour lights, and the workies that use to have the same strippers on on a Sunday lunch as the tavern had on a monday noght and voyager


----------



## john shaw

1972 and 1973 in Winterbottom Hall halls of residence, then Southgarth accommodation- a garret room under the eaves shared by 3 of us cadets. Nobody has mentioned the Mermaid's Tail?


----------



## Steve Oatey

The Marine on Ocean Road. The Beacon on the Lawe Top. The Beehive. The Mechanics Arms in the town centre. The Grotto at Marsden. The Lord Clive.


----------



## NINJA

Shoreline, La Strada, Ranchhouse, The Balancing Eel, The Ferry, Criterion, Ship and Royal to name a few.


----------



## peter3807

NINJA said:


> Shoreline, La Strada, Ranchhouse, The Balancing Eel, The Ferry, Criterion, Ship and Royal to name a few.


The Ferry Tavern and the Shoreline, quality establishments. We could wear civvies for evening lectures. Straight down to the Ferry after signals for a couple, ferry across to the Jungle, back for a couple more in the Ferry then the Shoreline to finish. We weren't a very discerning lot.

Peter


----------



## saltyswamp

Hi I was at marine tec 74/75 But we lived in Jarrow in a flat opposite The Clock with a launderette next door and a chippy round the corner.
One of the pubs in Shields I remember was the Voyager as my first week there was in digs in Beach Rd.


----------



## Jon Vincent

Hi Mike. The same with me, did pre-sea, 2nds and mates there, was back in the spring of 2011, a very cold sunny Sunday and walked around town with my wife, did not recognize a thing, for a town whose life blood was the sea to no trace in what seems like over night, makes you very melancholy.


----------



## Michael Taylor

Jon...perhaps we were there at the same time 2 mates in 63, mates 65 and masters 69. Was sorry to see how things had changed.


----------



## Biggles Wader

Over thirty years since I visited.I loved staying there but it would be a sad time to go back and find it all boring and just like everywhere else now.Nothing quite like Lindisfarne at the City Hall or local lad Alan Price at the Martec followed by a drunken night at Ruperts or the Cat.I even crashed a motorbike outside Ruperts once.


----------



## Jon Vincent

Hi Mike I think you were about a year ahead of me, funny no one every mentions the Bird Cage club above the County Arms, I had a lot of lunches there and spent the afternoon asleep, more credit to Earle, Taylor, Livingston, Brown and the rest, as I never failed writtens there or signals thanks to Brown and a bottle of whisky.


----------



## Sheddy

I was in Shields in 75 for my Mates ticket and then went back last year for a three day course. Memories of what had been were severely dented when I went to some of the old haunts - Westoe Lounge closed , Brigantine Lounge closed, not the same at all.


----------



## dunsteaming

did second mates winter 1958 stayed at flying angel at mill dam still have many fond memories


----------



## GrahamBurn

I was there 71/73 phase 1 with BP, Geoff in the County always looked after us very well, in town there was the Douglas Vaults tucked away round the back by the Gazzette works, Brigantine, Locomotive, Commando, City of Durham, Ship and Royal, Criterion, Balancing Eel, Marine, Ruperts, Voyager, Chelsea Cat, Britannia and then there was Laygate for the more discerning!
Happy days indeed!


----------



## Steve Hodges

Just re-reading this, saw the Mechanics Arms mentioned. My little grey cells are dying like flies, but was that the old pub round the back of the town centre, bare floor-boards, and two old ladies behind the bar ( this would be 1970 )? I'd remembered it as the Apprentice's Arms - was I wrong or was that another hostelry?


----------



## MikeK

Yep that's the one, opposite side to the Shields Gazette offices and up towards the Market a bit. Don't remember anything about the Apprentices Arms ?


----------



## Steve Hodges

MikeK said:


> Yep that's the one, opposite side to the Shields Gazette offices and up towards the Market a bit. Don't remember anything about the Apprentices Arms ?


Probably just crossed wires between the ears then, the Mechanics Arms it is/was. Only went in once but it made a lasting impression. It was lunchtime and we asked if they did pies - they didn't , but the aged barmaid sent one of her regulars over the road to another pub to get some for us. Then some old dosser wandered in , propped himself against the bar and started singing. The old dears asked him to stop , then told him to stop or clear off. He didn't , so one of them went up the bar, pulled a half -pint, then poured it all over his head. He left. So did we!


----------



## WilliamH

It must have been the Apprentices arms while the mechanic was serving his time.


----------



## jim.child

try mechanics arms still there, an alleyway from king street gave access to it a terrible place.


----------



## MikeK

Steve Hodges said:


> Probably just crossed wires between the ears then, the Mechanics Arms it is/was. Only went in once but it made a lasting impression. It was lunchtime and we asked if they did pies - they didn't , but the aged barmaid sent one of her regulars over the road to another pub to get some for us. Then some old dosser wandered in , propped himself against the bar and started singing. The old dears asked him to stop , then told him to stop or clear off. He didn't , so one of them went up the bar, pulled a half -pint, then poured it all over his head. He left. So did we!


Always was a posh place B\)


----------



## William Clark8

*Old pubs 1960!s*

Does anyone remember a Ma Bathie? I vaguely remember
going into this dingie little place and an old Dearie serving. I
am sure it was Cans only and if she did not like the look of you
then you were asked to leave. This was in 1964(==D)


----------



## retfordmackem

ericirwin said:


> Anyone at SS Marine and Technical College about 1970? I'm sure we didn't call it that! I was there as part of some sort of 'sandwich' course but all I remember is the sandwiches at the Ship and Royal in the town centre - Mile End Road? I remember it was just called the Sh*t and Shovel. Just up behind it was the Black Cat Disco I think, I'm sure I have a membership card for that somewhere! I would welcome reminders of the other dives we frequented, there were many. I ended up drinking in a working mens club in the Whiteleas estate with a lass who deserved better.


Try looking at the thread on this site headed. "FRIENDS OF THE NORTH" where you will see the names of all the local watering holes in Shields.


----------



## chadburn

South Shields Marine and Techincal College during the 1960's with the RADAR scanner on the roof.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

And if I recall correctly a small planetarium


----------



## charding

I recall that if 'Principles of Navigation' was taught in the planetarium after lunch the snores coming from re***bent students increased until there was little point in the lecture continuing.


----------



## George McCaffery

I remember my first time in the planetarium. The lecturer started by saying imagine you are in the center of the earth. Bill Herdman a great lad who is no longer with us unfortunately, piped up its f***ing hot in here.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

Typical of the late Bill - good to hear from you George.


----------



## George McCaffery

Hi Norman, yes happy days.


----------



## baileysan

Chuckgregg. 
Think I remember you from SSMarine I was sitting 2/E ticket also ex Wallsend Slipway although I went to sea in 1957. Went through Mr Grant a few times for Dispensation 2/E before I got wise and sat my tickets. Think a guy called Eddie Mathews also ex Slipway and Ben Line was at collage same time. Lot of water under the bridge since then. I live on the Wirral however was through Seaton Sluice the other week visiting some family. Still meet up with a few ex Slipway and/or North Eastern Marine apprentices have a few beers in Tynemouth.


----------



## Messroom

*South Shields marine around 1960*

Looking for engineer cadets Ted Harrison ( bp) Geoff ? ( shell ) Roy Poulson ( bp/ shell) George Brown ( ?) Ernie Oliver ( huntings?) plus any others from that period who may have better memories than me!
Jim Henderson ( Huntings )


----------



## Don_Hargreaves

In 1961,in digs in Ocean Road, Palmyra House.Got mugged by the railway station after jiving above Burton's!!!


----------



## david freeman

All those memories of South Shields Marine tech 63, as a BP Phase III 6months time done in the workshops at westoe and down on Ocean Road , and Woodbine street the parrot in the bar of the same pub and baileys the cellar jazz club? before it moved to the milldam side of the Town HALL- name of the main street was it westoe road? memory plays dangerous tricks.


----------



## MikeK

Bailey's jazz club was started in the basement of their mother's dance academy 'Madam Baileys Dance School' by the two brothers. It was situated opposite the Town Hall in Beach Road. From there the Bailey Organisation prospered and spread a chain of night clubs around the country.

Mike


----------



## Dave Scrimgour

Just found this website. Brilliant.
Was at S.Shields from 71-82 as cadet to mates.
The Westoe, County, Balancing Eel, 'Danced' the night away at the Chelsea Cat and Ruperts. Got thrown out of both one night after we tried to drink "Dog" ( Newcastle Brown) to excess one night.
Was the Cabaret Club called The Regent? Monday night -Strippers. Tuesday - Ladies night ( there wasn't many of them around),
Thursday- Crazy Night then back home to the Boro on a weekend.
Never really sure how we survived, but we did and had a great time.
Happy memories.


----------



## Tony Morris

Dave Scrimgour said:


> Just found this website. Brilliant.
> Was at S.Shields from 71-82 as cadet to mates.
> The Westoe, County, Balancing Eel, 'Danced' the night away at the Chelsea Cat and Ruperts. Got thrown out of both one night after we tried to drink "Dog" ( Newcastle Brown) to excess one night.
> Was the Cabaret Club called The Regent? Monday night -Strippers. Tuesday - Ladies night ( there wasn't many of them around),
> Thursday- Crazy Night then back home to the Boro on a weekend.
> Never really sure how we survived, but we did and had a great time.
> Happy memories.


The one you are thinking of was The Tavern.


----------



## Ian Hay

Dave Scrimgour said:


> Just found this website. Brilliant.
> Was at S.Shields from 71-82 as cadet to mates.
> The Westoe, County, Balancing Eel, 'Danced' the night away at the Chelsea Cat and Ruperts. Got thrown out of both one night after we tried to drink "Dog" ( Newcastle Brown) to excess one night.
> Was the Cabaret Club called The Regent? Monday night -Strippers. Tuesday - Ladies night ( there wasn't many of them around),
> Thursday- Crazy Night then back home to the Boro on a weekend.
> Never really sure how we survived, but we did and had a great time.
> Happy memories.


Hi Dave,the cabaret club had a number of names in its lifetime,Latino,Tavern & Prince Regent. (Pint)

Are you the same "Scrim" (2nd Mate) that I sailed with on Dart America & Dart Canada? (Wave)


----------



## A.D.FROST

Animals I mean Cadets at the Marine Tec. were modern day Vikings.They came they saw they conquered and stole our women and left the uggly ones for the locals.Thats why us Geordies were better prepared when we had parties down under.(Pint)


----------



## Dave Scrimgour

Ian Hay said:


> Hi Dave,the cabaret club had a number of names in its lifetime,Latino,Tavern & Prince Regent. (Pint)
> 
> Are you the same "Scrim" (2nd Mate) that I sailed with on Dart America & Dart Canada? (Wave)


Ian, yes the same one. Still married to Lynn as well. We are still friends with (RO) Michael O Gorman and visit Dublin ( where he now lives) yearly. 

I left Dart and came ashore to Teesdock at the container terminal in '82. Was only staying 6 months! That was 36 yrs ago. Not sure what happened.

Just stumbled on this website by chance, but glad I did. Very fond memories of S.Shields and Dart.(Pint)


----------



## calvin

remeber the pubs when drydocked the ferry commander brigantine garracks head mermaids tail vaults chelsea cat above post office abermare nova scottia ship in ruports pilot cuter harbour lights balencing eel ruperts nightclub ship and royal the majestic


----------



## ccurtis1

calvin said:


> remeber the pubs when drydocked the ferry commander brigantine garracks head mermaids tail vaults chelsea cat above post office abermare nova scottia ship in ruports pilot cuter harbour lights balencing eel ruperts nightclub ship and royal the majestic


You missed out the Shoreline on the sea front, where the lasses wore no knickers allegedly, the Yellow Welley at Westoe, aka the Golden Slipper and the La Strada(Jester)


----------



## alaric

calvin said:


> remeber the pubs when drydocked the ferry commander brigantine garracks head mermaids tail vaults chelsea cat above post office abermare nova scottia ship in ruports pilot cuter harbour lights balencing eel ruperts nightclub ship and royal the majestic


You also missed out punctuation. Gibberish is the result.


----------



## Tony Morris

calvin said:


> remeber the pubs when drydocked the ferry commander brigantine garracks head mermaids tail vaults chelsea cat above post office abermare nova scottia ship in ruports pilot cuter harbour lights balencing eel ruperts nightclub ship and royal the majestic


The club upstairs near the P.O. was Carlo's Cabin.


----------



## Biggles Wader

ccurtis1 said:


> You missed out the Shoreline on the sea front, where the lasses wore no knickers allegedly, the Yellow Welley at Westoe, aka the Golden Slipper and the La Strada(Jester)


No knickers?That was the Commando surely?(*))(Gleam)
Best go to Marsden for some real Grot.


----------



## Ian Hay

calvin said:


> remeber the pubs when drydocked the ferry commander brigantine garracks head mermaids tail vaults chelsea cat above post office abermare nova scottia ship in ruports pilot cuter harbour lights balencing eel ruperts nightclub ship and royal the majestic



Ferry,Brig,Garricks Head,Commando,Majestic demolished.Balancing Eel aka Wobbly Worm,demolished itself by literally falling down!!
Pilot Cutter ??? Never heard of it.
Harbour Lights still going,the Beacon pub next door to it,long closed but building still stands.
Ruperts nightclub has had a few names but closed I think.
Chelsea Cat long gone. Ship & Royal,Scotia still going.
The club above the PO had a number of names,soon to be demolished.
South Shields was never short of drinking dens B\)


----------



## GrahamBurn

DAVE Scrimgour
Your name rings a bell, I was there with BP 71 to 73 Eng cadet


----------



## Long gone

Dave Scrimgour does ring a bell....can't remember where though


----------



## Rob.Mac

Hi All,

Did phase 3 at South Shields and went back recently for work, seems cleaner now!!

Was there in 1976-77, I think. Stayed in digs on Stanhope Road and drank in the Stanhope and another pub towards college. A few lads lived in a house in Bolden Colliery? I remember a Kev Begley and Sam (from Plymouth) lived there and a lad called Gus?

Great days and enjoyed the football there playing for the college and getting kicked by the locals as we were “puffs in uniform!” 

Rememberer the big single cylinder Doxford and starting it each year with Mr. Bradley, had huge hands!

Rob McLaren


----------



## funnelstays

Rob.Mac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did phase 3 at South Shields and went back recently for work, seems cleaner now!!
> 
> Was there in 1976-77, I think. Stayed in digs on Stanhope Road and drank in the Stanhope and another pub towards college. A few lads lived in a house in Bolden Colliery? I remember a Kev Begley and Sam (from Plymouth) lived there and a lad called Gus?
> 
> Great days and enjoyed the football there playing for the college and getting kicked by the locals as we were “puffs in uniform!”
> 
> Rememberer the big single cylinder Doxford and starting it each year with Mr. Bradley, had huge hands!
> 
> Rob McLaren


 l remember Ted Bradley was he course tutor for the BP lads?


----------



## Tim Gibbs

*Marine School 150th Anniversary*

I have a copy of the booklet the College produced to mark it's 150th anniversary in 2011. If anyone is sufficiently interested and you P/M me your contact details I'll send it on to you.


----------



## madbob

There was a pub at the S Shields ferry landing - The Norfolk and Suffolk ! known worldly as the 'Two F**ks' ! Was hard to get past as it was almost on the ferry landing. Then the 'Jungle' on the North side while waiting for a bus up the bank.There were plenty of buses in those days. Enough said.


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Ian Hay said:


> ........
> South Shields was never short of drinking dens B\)


One night group of us in the early 60s tried to have a half in every pub in Ocean Road, Kings Street and the Market Square. We failed but can't remember how well we did. I do however remember falling off the back of a No.5 trolley bus and spilling my Colemans sausage and chips . I have a vague memory that there was a tripe shop by the trolley bus stop in Anderson Street ..... but it was nearly 60 years ago so it could just be me hallucinating !


----------



## starpathgroup

I was there in 1985-86 doing my Class 2 Deck it was a great time and enjoyed the staying at South Shields. The name of college was changed to South Tyneside College.


----------



## starpathgroup

Hi!! I was at South Shields in 1985-86 doing my Class 2 Deck courses. The College was named as South Tyneside College. I had so many sweet memories.


----------



## ebrahim.khodabandeh

I moved to South Shields from Iran in 1971 when I was 18. I started my A’ levels at South Shields Marine and technical college in Westoe. I used to live in Julian Avenue. I had a lovely girlfriend called Anne Curry who moved to Tenerife. Then I moved to Newcastle University where I did Electrical and Electronics Engineering.


----------



## Ron Stringer

ebrahim.khodabandeh said:


> I moved to South Shields from Iran in 1971 when I was 18. I started my A’ levels at South Shields Marine and technical college in Westoe. I used to live in Julian Avenue.


Welcome aboard Ebrahim.

Another former guest of the delectable Linda Burns?


----------



## ebrahim.khodabandeh

Ron Stringer said:


> Welcome aboard Ebrahim.
> 
> Another former guest of the delectable Linda Burns?


Thanks. I live in Iran now but I always think about South Shields.


----------

